# Living in a Truck



## anonymousphr1s (Aug 28, 2018)

Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn Will, it's about time you decided to come back ….. Oh, but how we have missed YOU! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Howdy. We talk about pretty much anything here. Van/truck living could be an interesting topic since it could become a reality after a big enough disaster.

Thing is we dont know much about you. Knowing the state your from may help one of us with knowing the legality of living in a truck.

So if you dont mind head on over to the new member page and properly introduce yourself.


anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

How about getting off the internet looking for free handouts and go out and look for dam job or are you hoping for a go fund me deal?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


problem you have on almost every & any prepper site - we are preparing to avoid your situation - you are already participating in a SHTF ....


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

My aunt and uncle used to live in their conversion van when they traveled. The one thing I remember was my uncle used some 3/4" plywood and cement blocks to make a flat platform to hold a queen air mattress. I know a full sized Chevy van had more room in the back, but maybe a smaller platform and mattress? There is only one of you I assume. Comfort and quality of sleep means a lot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My wise old Dad used to say as he handed me a shovel, learn to use this and you will always have work...if you want it.

Point being, if you want to work you can find work.

Having said that, I am curious to your specific situation. Not to blow OPSEC but give us a general idea of where you are geographically. What your skillsets are. Education, illnesses, physical or mental limitations etc.

I assure you, I can and will find you a job...IF you want to work.

Slippy! :vs_wave:



anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey, I don't want to work.

Maybe you've never seen the bottom, but if you haven't, don't tell anyone how the cow ate the cabbage. He (or she) may be facing overwhelming odds, or something that humans alone simply can't beat.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Hey, I don't want to work.
> 
> Maybe you've never seen the bottom, but if you haven't, don't tell anyone how the cow ate the cabbage. He (or she) may be facing overwhelming odds, or something that humans alone simply can't beat.


Probably haven't seen as many bottoms as you,.. sorry had to


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> Probably haven't seen as many bottoms as you,.. sorry had to


Depends how you count.

If a man who has never seen the bottom tells someone who is at the bottom what's what, you're listening to a man who would tell a woman how a period feels.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


Welcome! I'm glad you're here...There was this girl (on youtube) who lived in her car in order to get out of debt faster. She had a lot of student loans, that sort of thing. I admired her willingness to sacrifice and do the hard thing now in order to pay back what she owed faster and then get back on her feet debt free... Some of the things she did: she had a PO Box number for mail and a YMCA membership for showering. She had one of those things you can put up on your windshield to block the sun when you're not driving--what are they called? She used it for privacy.. I think the most challenging part for her was eating healthy.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Boy y’all lit this guy up fast! He may be a smelly hippy, but maybe not. I lived in a camper for two years while i traveled and worked on a house, and from a preppers perspective living in a van/vehicle could be useful. Much stealthier than a camper.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Huh.

Now that you mention it, I lived in a small camping trailer with my father while we built our new house when I was fourteen. It had nothing to do with poverty or failure, in fact, just the opposite.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think it's really important to come to terms with the fact that probably none of us here are independently wealthy, and that the good Lord could take it all from us--everything we own--if He saw fit. Everything we have is really on loan from Him, everything. If we lost our health and couldn't work or if there was another Great Depression tomorrow and the money dried up, where might be living in a tent somewhere. I mean, we do our best to stay out of that situation, but I think it's sobering to remember that. It's also part of preparedness to know that's one of the unfortunate possibilities. 

One more thing: can we please stop flaming the newcomers right off the bat? I think we're chasing a lot of people away. Give 'em a chance, maybe they know something we can learn from. Thanks. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The current issue of the backwoodsman magazine has an article about living in a van that I think you'll find most appropriate.

You may want to see about a house sitting job on the local craigs list. Much easier than living in a truck.

Also don't know where you are located, but when I lived in South Hill we had a scratch and dent store that sold folds that other stores had taken off the shelf.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like the liberals are getting a strong foot hold here. May be time to reconsider advise given out here.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> The current issue of the backwoodsman magazine has an article about living in a van that I think you'll find most appropriate.
> 
> You may want to see about a house sitting job on the local craigs list. Much easier than living in a truck.
> 
> Also don't know where you are located, but when I lived in South Hill we had a scratch and dent store that sold folds that other stores had taken off the shelf.


Not to jack this guys thread..appears he hasn't been back yet. Back woodsman is a excellent mag if you're not already signed up you should be!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

to the original Post....I'm trying to work myself into your position....jobless and living out of my vehicle..... Nothing wrong with it in my book as long as you meet your responsibilities.

I'd suggest getting a tall tarp and using it to drape over your rear hatch of the four runner and hang down to the ground. This will give you a place to change standing up and even sit some chairs out around for when the weather is fine. Get some of the insuation sheets (very thin with reflective silver backing to make blackout screens for your windows.

Get a battery powered Fan to circulate the air inside when the engine is off and a propane heater (small) for the cold. You could run every thing off of an extra battery you can buy from walmart for about $90, so that you don't risk running your main battery down.

Get a heavy duty mesh bag to keep dirty clothes in and keep in on the roof rack so that you don't stank up your living area and make all your clothes smell dirty....that'll affect your job hunting efforts.

Me? I'm looking forward to the day when I can drive around the country, living out of my vehicle. Taking odd jobs to make a little cash, and seeing the rest of this great country. Hell I'm wanting to start right away, I just have one more kid in high school and then....Poof....hey? has anybody heard from OSFG?....OSF who?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I pretty much lived in my van during my HIGHschool daze....stabbincabin it was.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


Consider living on a camp ground. The cost is very low like 10 a night. It is much safer than sleeping in your car in the city. You get a shower and bathroom and have a fire pit. Some have electric outlets in places around camp. You could get to know neighbors and that provides protection and just networking into a possible job.

If you want to be helped go become a member of a church. This gives you the chance to meet people. Volunteer at anything you can. Many times volunteering lands you a job if you need it. Keep up your appearance and stay social otherwise the job search will become very difficult.

If you have no skills apply to a grocery store and do any job they offer you. Say in the interview you are eager to learn and excited to have this opportunity. If you get hired try your best at what you are doing and build your resume from there. The job experience and how you apply it will determine what comes next.

As far as living in the 4Runner. If you do. Take the previous advice of insulating it and extending your living area with the tarp. That's great advice. Know the laws of your area and abide by them.

I have seen police give medicine, food, clothes to homeless people. When dealing with police understand their situation of not knowing whether or not you are a threat. IF you have broken a law even without knowing you have be compliant, attentive and respectful.

To save money you have already..purchase rice and beans and supplement it with cheap veggies like cabbage and carrots and potatoes. Get a fishing license and fishing equipment and fish for your meat. If you can afford a .22 long rifle buy one and hunt rabbit and squirrel with it. If you hunt get a license to hunt.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I think it's really important to come to terms with the fact that probably none of us here are independently wealthy, and that the good Lord could take it all from us--everything we own--if He saw fit. Everything we have is really on loan from Him, everything. If we lost our health and couldn't work or if there was another Great Depression tomorrow and the money dried up, where might be living in a tent somewhere. I mean, we do our best to stay out of that situation, but I think it's sobering to remember that. It's also part of preparedness to know that's one of the unfortunate possibilities.
> 
> One more thing: can we please stop flaming the newcomers right off the bat? I think we're chasing a lot of people away. Give 'em a chance, maybe they know something we can learn from. Thanks. :vs-kiss:


Advice to all newcomers here at PF,

1) Don't say anything stupid that will likely attract predictable comments.
2) Don't come up with a stupid screen name, that is likely to attract predictable comments.
3) Make sure you post an intro that relays what your interests are and why you are here, especially if you choose to ignore advice points 1 and 2.
4) If by accident or neglect you do say something stupid and get predictable responses back, don't run and hide.
5) Remember, many folks have been here for years and have discussed most topics untold times, the search feature is a great friend.

Good luck, and don't be a stranger you hear!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The new American way of life is here, become a leach/panhandler = a liberal.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

So many stupid egos lol.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Wonder if I struck a bone on someone.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

ekim said:


> Wonder if I struck a bone on someone.


Oh no I enjoy our talks bud. I learn so much from what you post here.  have a great day


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

We don't talk, I offer leads and you follow. It's called feeding the liberals ego.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

ekim said:


> We don't talk, I offer leads and you follow. It's called feeding the liberals ego.


:vs_lol:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ekim said:


> The new American way of life is here, become a leach/panhandler = a liberal.


I don't think that's what the op appears to be after.



> I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Annie said:


> I don't think that's what the op appears to be after.


I do, so we disagree. IMO you go on the internet to find help wanted type sites or the local newspaper. We will see if someone starts a " Go Fund Me" page for him. Maybe he will move to comiefornia and retire.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Advice to all newcomers here at PF,
> 
> 1) Don't say anything stupid that will likely attract predictable comments.
> 2) Don't come up with a stupid screen name, that is likely to attract predictable comments.
> ...


6. Certain old boys possess an uncontrollable urge for hazing the newbies. But never mind that because once you get to know them you'll see they're sweet as pie and like them a lot.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So there is still hope for you and me, but you will have to work harder.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> 6. Certain old boys possess an uncontrollable urge for hazing the newbies. But never mind that because once you get to know them you'll see they're sweet as pie and like them a lot.


Correct, and I believe I covered this in #4:

4) If by accident or neglect you do say something stupid and get predictable responses back, *don't run and hide.*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


Did you get the good advice on how to cook a possum in a Mr. Coffee machine? It looked pretty easy.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


I have lived in a car on a few occasions, once after a fat lawyer told the court and jury, "We don't want you in our community." While his fat self was defending a gang member, who testified that he was "afraid of me".
Now I ask you, is that justice? Of course not, but that is what you get sometimes. So, I lived in the woods for a while, then in a car. The cops left me alone, because I was on private property, just off of a city park.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> How about getting off the internet looking for free handouts and go out and look for dam job or are you hoping for a go fund me deal?


Well attributing nefarious go fund me plots to innocent newbies without a thorough investigation seems a bit prejudiced.lol.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Did you get the good advice on how to cook a possum in a Mr. Coffee machine? It looked pretty easy.


I nearly shot a couple of ducks, during my "living in a car" episode, they were right there, and it was all I could do to refrain from doing it. If I had seen a opossum&#8230;.OK...I would have passed on that...those things are butt ugly. I would have roasted a duck over an open fire though, and how do you cook a critter in a Mister Coffee?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well attributing nefarious go fund me plots to innocent newbies without a thorough investigation seems a bit prejudiced.lol.


Dam, you got me..............


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Correct, and I believe I covered this in #4:
> 
> 4) If by accident or neglect you do say something stupid and get predictable responses back, *don't run and hide.*


That is all? That is all you've got when I was trying to be so nice and complementary? I'm done. I'm going to go watch the Weather Channel.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> That is all? That is all you've got when I was trying to be so nice and complementary? I'm done. I'm going to go watch the Weather Channel.


My bad &#8230;. but the weather channel is a good thing. I misinterpreted your intent, thought you were dishing the "old boys". Even Mother Nature knows &#8230; its not nice to dish the Old Boys.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> My bad &#8230;. but the weather channel is a good thing. I misinterpreted your intent, thought you were dishing the "old boys". Even Mother Nature knows &#8230; its not nice to dish the Old Boys.


I called you sweet as pie, and I meant it. I do like the Weather Channel. Some woman just tried to cross a raging stream in Turkey and almost got killed. But they were able to pull her out of the car in time.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I called you sweet as pie, and I meant it. I do like the Weather Channel. Some woman just tried to cross a raging stream in Turkey and almost got killed. But they were able to pull her out of the car in time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Ummm &#8230; could I get you to share that worldview with my wife, sometime she forgets!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ekim said:


> The new American way of life is here, become a leach/panhandler = a liberal.


Naw....I disagree...The old American West culture is back... Leave me the Hell alone and let me explore. Except I'm doing it in a van instead of a wagon


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Leave me the Hell alone and let me explore.


Or you could stop and ask for directions. Cuts down on circles and missed exits.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Or you could stop and ask for directions. Cuts down on circles and missed exits.


Don't be lead, follow you own way and see all you can, not what others think you need to see.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Okay. My suggestion was aimed at eliminating the laughing and pointing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn....and I thought I was a mean cantankerous bastard.... some of you lot sound like my mother n law at christmas... that damn bit....well anyways. Cut the man a break. He's living in a car right now and could use some tips other than go f urself....one pretty much has mastered f'ing themselves when they are living in a car......although I aspire to it...

Well hell , that should tell u something about me hunh...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> That is all? That is all you've got when I was trying to be so nice and complementary? I'm done. I'm going to go watch the Weather Channel.


I watched The Cartoon Network a lot when I had my neice and nephew over;and they got me hooked on some of the new ones at the time; like Dexter and Power Puff Girls.
The Weather Channel, well it's OK I guess; but for real entertainment, nothing beats some of the new cartoons.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> Damn....and I thought I was a mean cantankerous bastard.... some of you lot sound like my mother n law at christmas... that damn bit....well anyways. Cut the man a break. He's living in a car right now and could use some tips other than go f urself....one pretty much has mastered f'ing themselves when they are living in a car......although I aspire to it...
> 
> Well hell , that should tell u something about me hunh...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Amen, tell it like it is, if you are living in your car you are highly screwed; I have done it at least twice now myself. The weather is not kind to a human who is living in a car, it is real hot or real cold. And that get older than the mummy's tomb PDQ; but I ended up that way honestly, and I stayed honest all through it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I watched The Cartoon Network a lot when I had my neice and nephew over;and they got me hooked on some of the new ones at the time; like Dexter and Power Puff Girls.
> The Weather Channel, well it's OK I guess; but for real entertainment, nothing beats some of the new cartoons.


Here's something cute for you! "It's called, "Him has a leaf" not a cartoon, but should be.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> I called you sweet as pie, and I meant it. I do like the Weather Channel. Some woman just tried to cross a raging stream in Turkey and almost got killed. But they were able to pull her out of the car in time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


 @A Watchman!!! Sweet as pie????? Now we have drivin the car off the road, through the barbed wire, and smack into the middle of the cow pie field, haven't we? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Or you could stop and ask for directions. Cuts down on circles and missed exits.


The red dots at the convenience stores dont even know where they are let alone where you need to go. Kindly get a grip,. 
https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...bp&sign=1280thbbp&.crumb=TRjoKgHbR1l&fr=yfp-t


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ya'll quit quoting Jammer Six, Hell I've blocked him forever but still see his stupidity when you all quote him. He still hasn't said anything that makes sense.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Not sure why everyone is jumping all over this guy...pretty valid question. and no not a drain on society. I can honestly say if I lost my job or house tomorrow that I would consider buying a van and travelling the country. You all need to relax. 

Crossed my mind, not sure if I would have a pick up, van or a pick up with a trailer. Ideally I would want to travel north in the summer, south in the winter. I know a lot of campgrounds have a hard time keeping things mowed and cleaned up, maybe ask if you could help out for a place to stay and access to the showers? I would think you have a valid drivers license(maybe not?) but that should be good where ever you go. Set up a PO box at where ever you call closest to home for mail. You can do alot of stuff on the internet....stash cash to pay for a cell phone and data. Get a fishing pole and tackle.....small campfire stove for food. Hit up grocery stores for specials and buy lots of nuts and non perishables....you will understand the value of a hot meal after a while. Loaf of bread and peanut butter and jelly goes a long ways sometimes.

Honestly food procurement and how to store food would be the biggest challenge. No matter if you hunt it or buy it from the grocery store.

Make sure your truck is good.

Stock up on toilet paper.

Best of luck, if you follow through on your adventure(if that's how you want to look at it) keep us posted.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Here's something cute for you! "It's called, "Him has a leaf" not a cartoon, but should be.
> 
> View attachment 82047


Cute little critter right there.
I feed the squirrels around my house, and I try to give them peanuts when I can; one time, I put out some cantaloupe seeds, to dry on my window sill, and they devoured them. That is OK with me, I pity the poor little things; and I will put stuff out for them, when I can. Kindness always pays off, in the end.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I lived in a 69 dodge dart two semesters while attending a New England college.

Found a nice place to park near a clean cold mountain brook. Morning "showers" were quick in the brook. Helps to have a good cooler, grill/stove, s/bag, candles/lights. Winters I got a gym pass and showered there. Friends helped me out too. Shovel for latrine, don't forget the soap and TP. Tent is better option when bugs are out and it's warm. Radio helps pass the time but then you can't hear things nearby as well.

Avoid where LE can spot you're spot, and keep no booze/weed in the car/truck.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I lived in a 69 dodge dart two semesters while attending a New England college.
> 
> Found a nice place to park near a clean cold mountain brook. Morning "showers" were quick in the brook. Helps to have a good cooler, grill/stove, s/bag, candles/lights. Winters I got a gym pass and showered there. Friends helped me out too. Shovel for latrine, don't forget the soap and TP. Tent is better option when bugs are out and it's warm. Radio helps pass the time but then you can't hear things nearby as well.
> 
> Avoid where LE can spot you're spot, and keep no booze/weed in the car/truck.


I am sure that was a rewarding experience and many life lessons were learned. But &#8230;.. a Dodge Dart? :vs_laugh:

Seriously, back then this kind of discipline built character and proved one's dedication, Today a stunt like this will get you thrown in jail or fully funded by the government, depending on your willingness to take a certain political stance.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It strikes me that living in a vehicle would have a lot in common with living on a boat.

There are two areas critical to me (and Mrs. Jammer) for comfort on a boat: the head and the electrical.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am sure that was a rewarding experience and many life lessons were learned. But &#8230;.. *a Dodge Dart*? :vs_laugh:
> 
> Seriously, back then this kind of discipline built character and proved one's dedication, Today a stunt like this will get you thrown in jail or fully funded by the government, depending on your willingness to take a certain political stance.


Nothing wrong with those old chrysler slant 6s. No emmision controls besides a PCV, Holley 1-bbl carb. Good on gas ,reliable, could be fixed with the tools in the trunk, and did not attract attention. The hairy pitted hippie chicks loved getting rides in winter as the heater worked unlike their beetles. If I could find another now that was not a rust bucket I'd buy it. You still see them in Texas? The road salt kills all the older cars around here.

I've still got a 68 camaro rs/ss that came from commiefornia, never been driven in winter, hides in the barn until spring. Not much use for car camping though, runs on AV gas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Nothing wrong with those old chrysler slant 6s. No emmision controls besides a PCV, Holley 1-bbl carb. Good on gas ,reliable, could be fixed with the tools in the trunk, and did not attract attention. The hairy pitted hippie chicks loved getting rides in winter as the heater worked unlike their beetles. If I could find another now that was not a rust bucket I'd buy it. You still see them in Texas? The road salt kills all the older cars around here.
> 
> I've still got a 68 camaro rs/ss that came from commiefornia, never been driven in winter, hides in the barn until spring. Not much use for car camping though, runs on AV gas.


Dodge Darts are rare here in Texas, but the old muscle cars can still be had. The only used cars around here that have undercarriage rust originated in the Houston area. May God bless the hippie chicks!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If it weren't for hippie chicks, I'd still be a virgin.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> If it weren't for hippie chicks, I'd still be a virgin.


Hairy pits/legs and "free ranging swingers" :tango_face_grin::vs_peace:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

.......................................


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> If it weren't for hippie chicks, I'd still be a virgin.


I assume "hippy chicks" is code for _prison..._


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

What's wrong with being a virgin? Abstinence shows a great amount of self control.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Lowtechredneck said:


> What's wrong with being a virgin? Abstinence shows a great amount of self control.


Or explosive acne.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

As to modifying the truck look at sites that discuss overlanding. Solar power/ shore power, water-drinking, waste water, cooking, sleeping, 12 volt refrigerator is all discussed.

Jeep Wrangler site https://www.wranglerforum.com/ has several discussions on what to do at least to a Jeep. Look for specialty forums for your vehicle. One guy in Africa modified his and has spent 2 years traveling /living in it for two years. The modifications will be similar in that what you want is the same details on how ot do it on this vehicle verses that vehicle will be different many if not all of the same parts used and in the same way just installed different.

Awning on the top from a roof rake same regardless of vehicle, a 4 or 6 inch round water tube carried on rack is the same.

Also look at RV sites under stealth camping for where to park in US with out getting robbed or hassled by police.

Lots of camp host volunteer jobs that let you stay free - water, waste hookup, power. Search Camp Host state parks, Dept of Interior, Corp of Engineer. If you can get hired by the National Park Service I know several who work seasonally for them living in a RV/camper but you could do so in a tent or staying in the truck.

I think you have a tent on top or a ground tent. Stay in a place long time and are able set up tent - you have to stealth camp , weather real bad then you sleep inside.

I would also look at a small trailer for your truck lots of ones to purchase and many you could build yourself. Morris Mule is a great 4x4 trailer also check out https://tventuring.com/trailerforum/.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Seven pages of mainly BS or trash/negative comments. I thought the purpose of this forum was to try and share information but 7 pages and I see very little in the way of information. 

Now go ahead and post your hateful comments, don't forget to use the word libratard and remember to have a blessed day.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Shit happens and you gotta work with what you got. Doesn't sound like he decided one day to live in his 4runner, but that he's going to try and make the best of it until things swing back his way.
This is no different then what we talk about here all the time, it's just on a personal level for him.

I for one know how this can happen as it happened to me many years ago. Living check to check at a low paying job, rents due I get laid off and BAM I'm living in a 68 Impala thru the dead of winter. That's no fun let me tell you, but it was that or outside until I could get back on my feet.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> Or explosive acne.


I would expect that response from someone on the left.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

OK. I'm diggin' it. You're not the first. Do you have a camper? Don't listen to all the haters. Living in a truck is living.

Let's break it down:

Water - 5 gallon cube from Walmart or a water cooler would work (if you want to add ice and have it cold). You need to drink, will you also be washing? If you have SOME money in a bank you could join a gym with lots of locations and showers. For about $50 per month (maybe less) you could have access to showers in lots of locations. Are you going to be travelling or living in one place. 

Food - Ice chest is probably good, but not necessary. It turns out that you don't have to eat that much food. We eat way too much. McDonalds has cheap food. Walmart has cheap food. Cans don't need refrigeration. Milk isn't necessary. You can make it happen.

Shelter - You're living in it. The question is, temperature control. Which brings us back to the basic question - are you staying in one place or travelling. If Travelling then head to mild country. South in the Winter or even West out to California. Do some research and find out which states have the best resources for "homeless" people. It might be worth $100 in gas to leave a state like Texas (where I live and which is happy to let homeless people die) to a place like California or Delaware (where they are more liberal). 

It's all about resource management! Don't be afraid to make bold choices in order to give yourself the best outcome. That's what prepping is all about! Doing radical things in the face of "outside the norm" situations. 

What resources do you have? How far can you travel? Etc. Don't ignore upgrading to an RV. My daughter loves living in her RV and her "rent" including wifi, cable, electricity, water and rental space is $350 outside of Tyler TX. 

Cops, I wouldn't worry. They might run you off. Stay out of areas where you'll be reported (rich or tourist) and where you will get robbed (low income). Probably industrial areas that are mainly abandoned after work hours. 

Get back to me.... let's figure it out! Ignore the haters. These idiots want to pretend that they are prepping for crap that will never, ever, ever, ever happen; but they can't deal with the realities of life that actually DO happen to people every day. They are idiots.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

RJAMES said:


> As to modifying the truck look at sites that discuss overlanding. Solar power/ shore power, water-drinking, waste water, cooking, sleeping, 12 volt refrigerator is all discussed.
> 
> Jeep Wrangler site https://www.wranglerforum.com/ has several discussions on what to do at least to a Jeep. Look for specialty forums for your vehicle. One guy in Africa modified his and has spent 2 years traveling /living in it for two years. The modifications will be similar in that what you want is the same details on how ot do it on this vehicle verses that vehicle will be different many if not all of the same parts used and in the same way just installed different.
> 
> ...


Great info.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

8 pages for someone that folded under the unfriendly remarks on his 1st post and hasn't even been back to lurk.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> 8 pages for someone that folded under the unfriendly remarks on his 1st post and hasn't even been back to lurk.


But it was an excellent exercise in extending a warm, welcoming hand to a new member. I'm sure everyone learned a lot!

...wait.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> But it was an excellent exercise in extending a warm, welcoming hand to a new member. I'm sure everyone learned a lot!
> 
> ...wait.


Seattleites lain:

Oh wait, I'm a displaced Seattleite, nevermind.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't read this whole thread, it's bedtime. But there's an article about just such a thing the new Sep/Oct issue of The Backwoodsman magazine (living in a van). Head on over to your local grocer or department store and get it.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

anonymousphr1s said:


> Does this site have a board dedicated to van dwelling (in my case, living in a truck). Soon I won't have a place to live and I'm considering living in my 4runner. I'm looking for tips on finding work, meeting people, and saving money on food. Also tips on dealing with the police, driving legally, etc. If I'm on the wrong site and no one discusses such topics here just let me know, I'll still hang around in the future because I'm interested in prepper culture and survival. Thank you


Until a very few years ago, I lived in an old minivan for 3 years, on 5k a year (OK) I mostly got around on an old bicycle. I sold my plasma for 3k a year, made the rest on oddjobs from craigslist. You can set up to make $20 an hour casting handgun bullets for about $400, but there's a limit to how many of them you can sell locally and the shipping costs make it prohibitive for anyone but locals to buy from you. There's a good 5k a year in it, tho. and everything will fit in a couple of 5 gallon buckets. I'd dump the 4-runner. Nobody notices a minivan, as long as you move it morning and night. Join a 24-7 gym, so you'll have access to a shower, toilet, legal place to park, wifi, electricity, a place out of the weather. Eat at the baptist church and the SA mission. Draw food stamps and staples from the Food Bank.

I did nothing to the van, other than toss the passenger and rear seats and replace them with chests of drawers, cut in half (ie, 2 drawers) bungee-strapped to D rings in the floor. If you do this, there's plenty of room for one person in a mini-van. Privacy tint your side windows, it's cheap and easy. Never have curtains, never have anything that's higher than the bottom of your windows, keep everything covered with blankets or sheets. Never litter, never sit outside of your van. If you get noticed, move immediately and never go back to that spot. Never park in the same place more than once a week, unless you're paying to park there, and dont be there on the same days each week, either (like always here on Saturday, always there on thurs) Dont be predictable, dont get noticed.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

$300 a month just to park? forget that. Planet Fitness is a 24-7 gym that costs about $30 a month if you want to be able to use all of them as you travel. They often have membership drives, local only access for $10 a month. The SA mission always serves supper to the public, no ID required. Ask around, there's some church that does the same for lunch. You can buy a bicycle on Craigslist for $40, tops, sometimes just $25. It sure beats walking! When I lived in my mini-van, I spent less than $20 a week on gas, $40 a month on mandatory minimum insurance. Bought the van for $1200 and drove it about 30,000 miles, not spending more than another $1200 on repairs, tires, oil changes in 4 years. Not bad return on investment, considering that it saved me $$600 a month on rent, utilities, wifi, commuting.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Selling bullets without a FFL is illegal.


----------

